# Relative of SA case: how can I help?



## twyly (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi,
When I met my actual husband I thought he was shy. Then I thought he was also a bit lazy... and that he didn't have many passions or enthusiasm (apathetic). But he had sweet eyes and I believe I am an empathic person...
After marrying him I started finding strange that he was embarassed of talking on the phone to call a plumber or something.
And then, by chance, I found his "strange behaviour" as syntoms for social anxiety.
Now, after two years and several discussions trying to drag anything out of that apathy, he's asking for a divorce "because we are too different"...
Should I let him go? God knows how much I have suffered .. but I cannot give up on him, and he's kicking me out of his life... I don't know what to do...
Is he going to be happy... fine, without someone showing him that it shouldn't be that way?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like he's annoyed at you trying to force him to socialize more than he wants to and "drag" things out of him. He'll be much happier without someone telling him that he shouldn't be the way he is -- assuming he's not too apathetic to hold a job to feed himself.


----------

